# Listed 0-60 times now that mid-range option has been removed



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

So... I have a Mid-Range Model 3 that was listed at I believe 5.6 sec 0-60 when i purchased... Now, with the Mid Range option no longer existing and the currently listed 0-60 second times being as they are... Where does the MR "peak performance" firmware update fall?

Performance - 3.2secs
LR AWD - 4.5secs
LR RWD - 5.0secs
MR RWD - No Longer Listed
SR+ RWD - 5.3secs
SR RWD - 5.6secs

That gap between LR RWD & SR+ is very thin for the MR to fall but it has to fall in there... With that said, if the MR gets a performance boost to 5.1secs, are LR RWD owners going to feel cheated by only being .1 quicker? If they update the MR to 5.2secs, are the MR owners going to feel cheated by being only .1secs quicker than the less expensive SR+ variant?

Personally as a MR owner if we get a performance boost to either 5.1 or 5.2 i would be thrilled... A .5sec increase in 0-60 is a huge bump any way you slice it...


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Not sure why you would think MR would get a .5 increase when LR is getting .1 from 5.1 to 5.0. I am pretty sure if MR gets a cut it will be in line from your previous 5.6 to 5.5. That would be my guess. Either way I am not sure these .1 increments really mean a huge deal. Don't get me wrong, its nice to get these tiny performance bumps but not going to loose sleep over it.

Edit: Spelling errors from auto correct on the phone.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

MacInfoSys said:


> Not sure why you would think MR would get a .5 increase when LR is getting .1 from 5.1 to 5.0. I am pretty sure if MR gets a cut it will be in line from your previous 5.6 to 5.5. That would be my guess. Either way I am not sure these .1 increments really mean a huge deal. Don't get me wrong, its nice to get these tiny performance bumps but not going to loose sleep over it.
> 
> Edit: Spelling errors from auto correct on the phone.


So you think they would make the larger battery capacity, more expensive Mid-Range slower than the Standard Range + model?


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

When it was still on the web site it was listed at 5.2 sec for mid range.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Darrenf said:


> When it was still on the web site it was listed at 5.2 sec for mid range.


Ill gladly take that!


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

The 0-60 was 5.6 seconds for the MR when it was originally released. Here's a screenshot posted by Electrek back then:


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

BluestarE3 said:


> The 0-60 was 5.6 seconds for the MR when it was originally released. Here's a screenshot posted by Electrek back then:


If that is the case then back then the MR was .5 sec slower than the LR. LR is now going to get a .1 speed increase including the other models that are currently available. My thinking is that there is no reason why a MR model all of a sudden would get a .4-.5 sec speed increase. If anything it will be the same as everyone else at .1 increase. Time will tell and Smitty if he has the tools to validate current and after firmware change what his speed increase really became can come back and post for others that are in the same boat. I have not used the Stats 0-60 feature but that would be a cheap but I am sure not exact option to test your current performance to get a basic idea of the now and after changes. I assume if the change is by .1 the app will most probably not show a change....


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm expecting to have a 0-60 in 5.2s has promised despite them removing it from the website.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Ahh. I didn't know they had the 5.2 before it was removed. I would assume the same if it was already stated. Interesting they keep moving numbers around like it's nothing.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

MacInfoSys said:


> Ahh. I didn't know they had the 5.2 before it was removed. I would assume the same if it was already stated. Interesting they keep moving numbers around like it's nothing.


They should just give us a RANGE -----/----- PERFOMANCE slider to set things where we want them...


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

MacInfoSys said:


> Ahh. I didn't know they had the 5.2 before it was removed. I would assume the same if it was already stated. Interesting they keep moving numbers around like it's nothing.


It was 5.6 from the beginning until it quietly changed to 5.2 on March 1.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> They should just give us a RANGE -----/----- PERFOMANCE slider to set things where we want them...


They did. It's called the "accelerator pedal".


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

SMITTY said:


> They should just give us a RANGE -----/----- PERFOMANCE slider to set things where we want them...












Swipe card to go faster.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

adam m said:


> View attachment 23555
> 
> 
> Swipe card to go faster.


Haha... And swipe card for pay-per-use AutoPilot.


----------

